

Geek cons US out of $20m with bogus software to stop al-Qaeda  - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/security/geek-cons-us-out-of-20m-with-bogus-software-to-stop-alqaeda-20110222-1b2x2.html

======
teyc
The tale of emperor has no clothes come to mind. Nobody would ever be brave
enough to call a con when there is total hysteria within the Government on
terrorism.

------
gersh
I bet he isn't the only. If he got $20m, somebody else probably conned the
government out of a lot more. How much money is wasted on this sort of
bullshit?

